# Want to see some HUNS!!!!!!!



## Van Wey

Just got my hun mount back and it turned out AMAZING!!! Just lookn to see if anyone else has some good hun mounts they'd share!! I'll try and get a picture of mine up sometime soon.


----------



## nomrcy

Male/Female ND pair


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Very nice. I have shot a few but do not know how to sex them. Which is which?


----------



## nomrcy

Male standing-female sitting


----------



## Van Wey

Those are very nice. Who mounted them?? What are the key characteristics in determining the sex? Thanks


----------



## R y a n

shoulder patch coloring and 10th feather primary wingtip shape

Hence the reason when sending in survey info on partridge, they ask you for the wings and certain feathers

A great explanation is found here:

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/bird ... rtridg.htm


----------



## Van Wey

Thank You!!! I appreciate the help


----------



## bobert

there is an even easier way to determine the sex. on the cheast they have a patch off chestnut couloured feathers. if they are in a horse shoe pattern its a male.


----------



## Rick Acker

Missed this thread...Here's a pair I did for a Bizo guy...


----------



## Van Wey

Those are some good looking birds Rick. I really enjoy that habitat base. I know Mr. Matt Jones himself was working on some Huns that were looking pretty good the last time I stopped by the shop. Good Work!


----------



## Rick Acker

MJ is the DA MAN! I've seen one of his Hun's too and he does a great job!


----------



## Matt Jones

I appreciate the kind words but I don't know if I'd go that far Rick, those huns are Excellent!


----------



## blhunter3

Both are spectacular mounts.


----------

